

Best Explanation of why Lisp coders use Emacs - smanek
http://www.xach.com/img/lisp-and-vim.png

======
SwellJoe
I'm not sure I understand. It's premised on "vim users who can customize vim
with C programming", but I've never used C once in my ten years of using vim--
customizations are generally done using vim script, which is sort of like
working in csh or bash. And, it rarely takes more than a half dozen or so
lines to do just about anything I've ever wanted to do (though some complex
scripts are much longer, of course).

So, technically this is really the "best explanation of why the creator of
this image mistakenly believes Emacs is better than vim".

~~~
smanek
I can't imagine how one would write something like Slime without really
digging into Vim's internals (written in C).

I challenge you to point me to any Vim plug-in (for any language) that
provides a REPL like command-line, objection inspection, debugging, etc.
without using C to directly mess with Vim's innards.

